

Do you have what it takes to build a great site? (Flowchart) - shakeandbake
http://vitamintalent.com/dotAsset/a5c1cbb1-d22b-455c-9d8c-215e7bf95adf

======
jbwyme
I think that, while the perfect solo developer/designer might have all of
these characteristics, most "great" websites evolved from a lot of the
negative endpoints in the chart. Basically, I wouldn't tell someone who asked
me if they could make a great website "no" just because they don't fit all of
the criteria off this chart.

------
pedalpete
I can't see the starting point of the flowchart. Is it just me?

I guess that means I have no hope ;)

~~~
wlievens
The big node in the center.

------
jamesteow
Well... bartenders make pretty good tips.

------
ulisesroche
What in the world is a social genius?

------
andypants
...nothing wrong with ASP.NET.

~~~
nxn
Ehh, I used to work with ASP.NET at work, moved to ASP.NET MVC, and now I
switched jobs and got stuck with the classic ASP.NET flavor again. As much as
it pains me to admit it, it does feel "aged" and "legacy" to me these days.

